# Painting of Walter the Wise



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

This is Walter the Wise, another member of the Hedgehog Monarchy.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

What a stunning painting! He does really look so wise in it. Awesome job and what an adorable hedgehog


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

oh, PJ - this is beautiful! the expression on his face & his regal stature...perfect. thank you for sharing, as always.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree, his expression is perfect! Beautiful painting!


----------



## MGSpikers (Oct 21, 2008)

I think PJ did an exceptional job of recreating King Walter's likeness and I believe that her strength is in somehow capturing the facial expressions and projecting their personalities. For this reason, we are providing PJ with a lot of information about the hedgehog to be painted because we believe that helps in projecting the image. Art is tricky that way, methinks.

HRH King Walter The Wise, June 18, 2004 - May 15, 2008

At 11:30PM, May 15, 2008, HRH King Walter The Wise traveled over the Rainbow Bridge after a very short period of lethargy and loss of appetite. A postmortem examination was conducted by Dr. Melanie Marsden and the diagnosis was, as I had suspected given the symptoms and rapidity of onset, liver cancer.

Walter, IHR 14637, was the son of Miss Pinny Cushion and Quilliam (IHR 10233). His ancestry goes back five generations on his father's side. His earliest IHR Registered relative was a great-great-great grandfather, Sgt. Gunney, IHR 839. He had five other ancestors in the original three-digit Registry. He was born in Chehalis, Washington and moved to Eugene, Oregon. He moved here to Flash and Thelma as an educational hedgehog on June 6, 2005 at nine months of age.

In his nearly three years of residence here, he was a delightful big fellow that loved interaction with humans and served well on our Road Crew of educational hedgehogs. Entering the Rescue at 558 grams, he was placed on a low fat diet for a while, but simply did not look very good as his weight diminished to the low 400s. For most of his stay here he weighed in the 650 to 750 gram range and carried his weight well. Early on considered the Captain of our Educational Road Crew, Walter went on every educational event during his time here - schools, libraries, the local Dinosaur Center, both 2005 and 2007 Colorado hedgehog shows (where he accumulated 9 show points during the 2005 show). His last public appearance was at the Hedgehog Day Tea in February, 2008.

Appointed as Minister of Foreign Affairs of the North American Hedgehog Government, he later assumed duties as the Hedgehog Monarch of North America upon the Bridge crossing of HRH King Tiggywinkle on April 4, 2007. Most of you who are IHA members know Walter best from his Royal Quill editorial pieces that appeared in every issue of the IHA News during his reign, six issues in all.

He was a regal looking fellow and members of the hedgehog_help and PogChitChat list may see several photos of him in the photos section of the lists. He also appears in photos on the www.rexano.org list as the cover photo of an article entitled "The Killer Do-Gooders" and in the Gallery under "Others."

He was among the very nicest, friendliest, and most popular hedgehogs ever to live here and I miss him very much.

Best wishes, Z. G. Standing Bear


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Another masterpiece!


----------



## MGSpikers (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh, by the way, the photo (to the right) on our messages is one of Walter at the computer!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Fantastic painting!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Another wonderful painting.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone! He was fun to paint-all that fluffy fur!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

You did a great portrayal of Walter the Wise, PJ the Pain...ter. :lol: 

I kill me.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

MissC said:


> You did a great portrayal of Walter the Wise, PJ the Pain...ter. :lol:
> 
> I kill me.


us too. :twisted:

well played, Missc, well played.

& again, great painting PJ.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am still laughing about 'pain...ter'.
:lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

MissC said:


> I am still laughing about 'pain...ter'.
> :lol:


ok, i can't stand it...

"i don't even know 'er."  :lol: 

yes, all, i may be a woman in her mid-30s on the outside but on the inside i am an 11 y.o. boy! :shock: :lol: :lol: :shock:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

PPpppffffftttttt!!!!!!!!
Good one MissC! Don't encourage her Rivoli! What am I going to do with you two? But to love you from afar. :roll:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

That is a beautiful painting and a beautiful tribute to Walter the Wise. I can see him as the star of his own children's book now. I miss him, though I didn't know him, just by reading his tribute and seeing that wonderful painting.


----------

